# Was Carrie Fisher A Fine Actor?



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carrie_Fisher

RIP

A very fine actor who immortalized the Princess Leia character from Star Wars. Her legacy, like any great actor, will always been remembered.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Given that the woman just died, I consider this poll inappropriate.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

I think she was a fine actor, I admire her acting. Rest in peace.


----------



## Lyricus (Dec 11, 2015)

I rather liked Carrie Fisher in most (all?) that she has done. She will definitely be remembered. Requiescat in pace, Carrie Fisher.


----------



## David OByrne (Dec 1, 2016)

I like her best in Blues Brothers


----------



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

Fine actor or not, it is difficult to say. For a lot of Star Wars fans, in a galaxy far far away.....she is always Princess Leia. This could tell us how much she has made an impact on moviegoers.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Never viewed any of her movies, died to young.


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

I always thought that she gave very workman like performances in film. I think she was a better author, as it allowed her to express what she felt, instead of what a director demanded. R.I.P. Carrie, you were entertaining. As for the Star Wars franchise, Princess Leia will live on, at least in CGI form (Rogue One)


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

She happened to be a wonderful writer. (Postcards From the Edge, etc). THAT was her biggest talent, IMO.

RIP wonderful, incredibly witty and smart, Carrie Fisher.

You will never be replaced!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Now her mother died as well.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Pugg said:


> Now her mother died as well.


She must have loved her daughter very much.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

ArtMusic said:


> She must have loved her daughter very much.


I've seen the mother playing in Will and Grace, she was hilarious.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Fine actors are those with great versatility who become their roles and make us forget we're even seeing a famous face. Fisher unfortunately was cursed with appearing in too iconic of a role and no matter what she did after she was always Princess Leia.


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

Couchie said:


> Fine actors are those with great versatility who become their roles and make us forget we're even seeing a famous face. Fisher unfortunately was cursed with appearing in too iconic of a role and no matter what she did after she was always Princess Leia.


Much in the same way that Basil Rathbone became Sherlock Holmes for the rest of his life.


----------

